# OB Peacock: male or female?



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

OB Peacock: male or female?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

No way to be 100% just from looks. I've found that venting is the only way to be completely accurate.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I would think that with all that whitish blue it has to be male


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

what size is the fish cause it has rounded fins and the usually is a sign of it being a female.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The fins aren't rounded, they're torn and beat up. If they were to grow out properly, they would likely be pointed...not that it's a hugely accurate way to sex a fish. Anyway, looks male to me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a male.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> ... Anyway, looks male to me.





Fogelhund said:


> It is indeed a male.


Oh so wise ones, please share how you determined this. Was it by the _amount_ of color?
I have a tank of 14 juvies that some have been getting quite colorful while others are more or less white with black spots still. I assumed it was a start of dominance display.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Females will never get the amount of colour this fish has, unless of course it was hormoned.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What Fogel said


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The fins are not as ragged as they look in these pictures. There are black streaks in the fins that make them look torn in the pictures. The fins do look rounded suggesting its a female but the color suggests its a male.

I don't have the experience to vent the fish so I might have to see if it holds eggs.

If anyone has some pictures of known male and female OBs, I would really like to see them and compare the sexes.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, the fins are worn enough at least that they could easily be pointed naturally but have been nipped at by the other fish in the tank and aren't at their full size.


----------



## chamagol (Aug 17, 2008)

100% male


----------

